# prevent curling edges



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I came across this - haven't tried it yet (will soon). I thought I'd share it anyway.
http://knitfits.theotherbell.com/no-roll-slip-selvage.htm


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for thisx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks imaxian.
Also a big thank you to Brenda Bell for putting it on the net in the first place, and doing it in such a clear and easy to understand way.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Wow. This will be very helpful. A lot of thanks to both.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Mnay Thanks, to you and to Barbara Bell, can't wait to try this out.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. That looks rather neat.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I plan to try this nonroll edge. I do have another non roll edge which is very good. At the beginning of each row and using 3prong tool transfer the first 3 sts nearest carriage over leaving the end needle empty and in Working position. Knit that row and so on. It gives a lovely flat edge. i use it on sideway kntted skirts and the skirt comes off ready to add the waist band. Sounds like 2 very good edgings xxx


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't quite understand .. Transfer the 3 stitches over .. Do you move the 3rd stitch to double up on the 4th?? Want to try both methods when I can!!


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> I plan to try this nonroll edge. I do have another non roll edge which is very good. At the beginning of each row and using 3prong tool transfer the first 3 sts nearest carriage over leaving the end needle empty and in Working position. Knit that row and so on. It gives a lovely flat edge. i use it on sideway kntted skirts and the skirt comes off ready to add the waist band. Sounds like 2 very good edgings xxx


I'm going to give this a try also. Can't have too many tools in your box!
This is my try at the original technique.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> I plan to try this nonroll edge. I do have another non roll edge which is very good. At the beginning of each row and using 3prong tool transfer the first 3 sts nearest carriage over leaving the end needle empty and in Working position. Knit that row and so on. It gives a lovely flat edge. i use it on sideway kntted skirts and the skirt comes off ready to add the waist band. Sounds like 2 very good edgings xxx


This is my attempt. Does it look right?


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

That is fantastic -- thank you so very much for sharing this!!


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

They both look great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

Both styles are interesting and thank you for showing the results of both. The second one gives a nice flat border but the first one leaves the edge available for a decorative edge if wanted but not needed. I will save the information for both styles but will I remember to use them? Wish there was a way to make my memory an instant directory like my computer.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a couple pages of Machine Knit edgings & trims on my blog.
Near the bottom of this page - 
http://charm-knits.blogspot.com/p/other-edge-trims.html
is Nina's non-roll edge. This has worked very well for me.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

charmknits said:


> I have a couple pages of Machine Knit edgings & trims on my blog.
> Near the bottom of this page -
> http://charm-knits.blogspot.com/p/other-edge-trims.html
> is Nina's non-roll edge. This has worked very well for me.


Thank you for this also! As with most things in life there is always room for learning


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Yes it does. You were very quick. I'm knitting a scarf now using that edge. Must try the other one too. That edge is also good
to use for a split neck of a garment and I have used it on the edges of baby shawls thanks for trying it xxx


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Laurelbee said:


> I plan to try this nonroll edge. I do have another non roll edge which is very good. At the beginning of each row and using 3prong tool transfer the first 3 sts nearest carriage over leaving the end needle empty and in Working position. Knit that row and so on. It gives a lovely flat edge. i use it on sideway kntted skirts and the skirt comes off ready to add the waist band. Sounds like 2 very good edgings xxx


Hi Laurel,

Had some Heirloom 2/11.5 on the machine, so had to try your 3-stitch method on the standard machine and love it! So simple. Thank you for sharing that with us.

I realized it's somewhat similar to the v-neck edgings I'd posted in this topic:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244036-1.html

Marge


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for the tips. I will try them.


----------

